# 09 Polaris 850 xp power steering



## Chriskie (Jan 30, 2013)

I took the power steering unit out of my xp and removed the shaft from the unit to delete the power steering now there is a lot of play in the steering any one else's had done this let me know


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Any reason why you removed it.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## Chriskie (Jan 30, 2013)

It did not work because it filled with water so I un plugged it then went for a winter ride and it froze up so I took it out


----------

